# Ani's Zoo Crew



## ani-lover (Feb 18, 2007)

*This is my rabbit Domino









He passed away January 9th, 2007 of liver cancer and being 15 years old. Binky free my friend:runningrabbit:
*


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 18, 2007)

*This is the first night after i bought Dominos' carrier








He loved to go in here!
*


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 18, 2007)

*This is Boy my 18 year old swan




*


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my goose Harry of 11 years


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 18, 2007)

*These are my turtles

Peter "my favorite" he eats any vegetable you give him




Danielle "the shy one"




Henry doesn't like to be by himself (poking head up)




Unfortunatley they got loose one night when a branch came down on theircage. the cage side came open and i guess they did jump out. i knowthey were not harmed.
*


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 18, 2007)

Finally, of course i had to get another bunny! Her name is Tabetha and she is about 2 years old.


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, I wish I had a swan.... 
Your turtles are pretty cool, too 
And of course, Tabetha is absolutely adorable! I love hermarkings (That's called black otter, right...? *Trying to remember* )


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 19, 2007)

i am really not sure what she is but i think sheis a cross between a black otter and a black silver marten and maybesomething else.


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

Great pics! I love that one of Domino in theflowers. I dont know if i ever saw that one. He was really a specialguy (and I loved his helicopter ears) 

Tabetha is gorgeous! How is it having an indoor bunny? Is she being good?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

Ohhh swan!


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 19, 2007)

Having an indoor bunny is so much different. ihave to clean the cage more and my only complaint is her not using herlitter box. otherwise it is nice because i dont have to sit outside inthe cold to give tabetha her attention.

Are my pics a good size?


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 19, 2007)

*this is missy and boy




*


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

Gorgeous swans....I'm so jealous


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> Are my pics a good size?


Yup, they look great!


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 24, 2007)

can someone change my title to:
ani's '07 zoo crew
or something like that, suggestions welcome


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2007)

I like that. Let me know I will change it if you want.


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 24, 2007)

that would work. thanks JadeIcing


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 24, 2007)

LOVE all the pics!! And LOVE your animals!! 

What a cool mix of babies!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 25, 2007)

Fabulous pictures,ani lover!

I love the picture of Domino in his carrier..what a sweet little boy he was,he was such a gorgeous bunny.

cheryl


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 7, 2007)

here are some more pics. enjoy! 

this is her new homemade toy! it is a small cardboard box with a small towel and a pizza box over it.




here is one of the box in her cage.




and one of her being clutsy trying to clean herself.


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 7, 2007)

her favorite toy
it is a toilet paper roll simply fringed on both ends



she grabs a flap and throws it around her cage


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

She is so gorgeous! Is she doing any better with the litter box?

PS. Did you still need the title changed?


----------



## missyscove (Mar 7, 2007)

She is a very beautiful bunny.


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 7, 2007)

she is getting better with her litter training.i have to get her a bigger litter box this weekend because i thinkit is getting to be a bit small. yes i still needthe title changed.


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## missyscove (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh-oh, a homework-stealing bunny. :shock:


----------



## Haley (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. Very cute! My bunnies chew my homework allthe time! My printer is near their condo so Im almost always having tothrow out paper that has little teeth marks all over it!

Oh, and for the litter box, cat litter boxes work great and are very cheap. Good luck!


----------



## Katrina (Mar 8, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote:*


>





> Omg!So cute! Tabetha is one of the absolute cutest rabbits I've EVER seen.I want her so bad! AndI love that picture. I know all aboutrabbits who steal homework or pens as mine loves to. Also you haveswans? Wow.. I got attacked by Swans. lol. They scare me.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

Tabetha's such a beautiful girl!! You're so blessed to have such a cutie-pie! 

How are things going?


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

She is so cute. I love her color.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 12, 2007)

heres more pics of tabetha laying in herfavorite spot. this is the highest spot she is allowed to go on. it isa 10 gallon storage bin


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2007)

aww just look at that face!






Give her lots of kisses from me!:kiss:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

I.....AM....MELTING....

Tabetha is SO CUTE!!!

:inlove:

She should be added to my bunnynapping list FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

No she is going on my bunny napping list. 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 3, 2007)

wow! i need to update!!! okay as most of you may know tabetha was struck by the gender fairy and turned to tabby. he may have something called vestibular disease caused by an inner ear infection affecting balance.

he has turned down watermelon, cherries, and blueberries as treats.

as for the swans the had a beautiful litter of three but sadly none of the babies made it more than a month, they were weak and the parents are quite stubborn.

pics:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

Tabby is a picky eater I see. How has your summer been?


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 3, 2007)

yes very picky, my summer has been good, thanks.


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry, for not updating in a while, it takes some time to get good pics and upload them. but enjoy


on august 21st a new bun came to live in our house, his name is thumper. "kiki" is his nickname, i was going to rename him as i wanted an original name but he listened to thumper and i was playing with names one day and it started by kiwi, koji or something and then i said kiki and he responded. i though maybe he thought i was saying cookie but i say kiki he comes to me and never looks for one.





and their cages were next to each other and they seemed to like each other so i brought them both outside they ran together(sort of) and i brought them inside and this is what happened


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 3, 2007)

Ani why do you get all of the adorable bunnies!!:sofa: If one ever disappears and you hear a noise behind a couch do not look there... I promise I'm not sitting there placing them in my coat pockets. More pics! More pics! I'm sure they have fasinating stories.

-Ashley & Fluffy & Pumpkin


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 3, 2007)

i will put up some more pics in a day or two. it hasnt been to easy to take two buns out and get pics. as they both want to run so much. 
:runningrabbit:


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 10, 2007)

okay sorry everyone i have been lazy on the pics and it has been raining here alot i will try to get more pics soon.
:nod


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 14, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> okay sorry everyone i have been lazy on the pics and it has been raining here alot i will try to get more pics soon.
> :nod


Yayyyyyyy :biggrin2: We're waiting.

-Ash, Fluff, Pump


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 18, 2007)

heres tabby settleing down for a nap





tell me im not spoiled
(this is his bed and favorite blanket, he enjoys laying on his back)





this is outside on a step, thumper likes to lay on before he goes inside





this is from the first day i got thumper, he was in his cage


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 18, 2007)

tabby and thumper outside in an NIC pen i threw toghether






tabby enjoying the sun







thumper face!!!!


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 18, 2007)

litter box bunnies




the bottom one may have been posted already


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 18, 2007)

Aww! They are so cute. Hows the bonding going?


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 18, 2007)

i wasnt really trying to bond them, it just sort of happened.
tabby still nips thumper, not sure why but thumper sits there and takes it.
try to figure that out. :rollseyes:dunno


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2007)

tabby has been trying so hard to stand lately, even though it isnt straight hes trying.
i think thumper is helping to give tabby strength and a higher self esteem.

i also had tabby in the bath tub the other day, mainly because he was a mess.
he slipped a little, so i turned him over in about 2-3in. of water maybe a little more and i held his head out of the waster and he was floating, FLOATING!!!! he was enjoying it all, relaxed and everything. it was so cute and he atayed like that for about 10mins.

also thumper has his fun of 're-organizing' his cage. it is bowl is empty he will thump all night long. if his water bottle is empty he will chew on the bars of his cage, and if his litter box is full he will pick it up, like unclip it, its a corner litter box and turn it over, dump it and he even puts his toys in his litter box, as if it were a toy box. lol.

so thats the story for now. 
oh yeah and both bunnnies gained weight, good for tabby 3 1/2 lbs.
okay for thumper 4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 22, 2007)

this is tabby enjoying a little piece of apple pie and carrot





and chewing some, being cute





sorry for the blur, i took it with my cell phone camera.

*******happy thanksgiving!******


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

What a little trooper! Your babies make me feel all squishy when I see them. So beautiful and well tempered.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 6, 2007)

lol! awe thanks! 

i took thumper out in the snow yesterday and he enjoyed it. i download pics later.


----------



## binkies (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it "later" yet?


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry everyone, i completely forgot about this thread and they are a bit blurry. 
heres the pics


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! i cannot believe this year is almost over. i have had tabby for almost a year now and it has been about a year since domino's passing. time really flies.

~ani-lover


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I love the pics of Thumper outside. Looks like he really enjoyed it. THX! :biggrin2:


----------

